# Shark attacks? A bum rap!



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

Before I came here, I was talking to friends about how great I thought all the beaches would be, and I got lots of "but what about the sharks?" So I looked up some statistics. Do you know what country has the most shark attacks every year? The United States.

I'm assuming this carries over to my chances of being bitten by a poisonous spider or snake, right? Right?


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

newtoOZ said:


> Before I came here, I was talking to friends about how great I thought all the beaches would be, and I got lots of "but what about the sharks?" So I looked up some statistics. Do you know what country has the most shark attacks every year? The United States.
> 
> I'm assuming this carries over to my chances of being bitten by a poisonous spider or snake, right? Right?


Yep you got it.........watch out for the redbacks..........they'll be watching you at every corner.........just waiting to pounce


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

You don't have those agressive snakes they have in Africa, do you? The ones that aren't afraid of people and don't have to be threatened to bite?


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

newtoOZ said:


> You don't have those agressive snakes they have in Africa, do you? The ones that aren't afraid of people and don't have to be threatened to bite?


Not sure to be honest.........if theres anything deadly though its usually in Oz!! 

I saw my first redback on the shelf in Kmart - was reaching to get a chair down and there it was - scared the life out of me. Since then though I've really mellowed when it comes to creepy crawlies - you just get so used to them. I had my hand in a redbacks web the other week! Obviously I didnt know it was a redbacks web when I put my hand in it but it hi-lights the fact that the fear has gone!!


----------



## Peterc (Apr 23, 2007)

Sharks will always be an issue in USA, OZ and S.A among other places. They say the highest concentration of sharks in along the Namibian Coast but the water is too cold to swim there. I recon if you swam in those waters, you would be in big trouble.


----------



## ipom (May 3, 2007)

newtoOZ said:


> You don't have those agressive snakes they have in Africa, do you? The ones that aren't afraid of people and don't have to be threatened to bite?



The Eastern Brown is aggressive if challenged.

The thing is, all snakes are nearly blind, can't move fast and they're deaf.

So come up against a snake, and the first thing you do is freeze. If you do that, you effectively 'blend' with the background, and the snake will carry on moving away.
You just need to be snake savvy. People who challenge snakes by trying to move them with sticks, or worse, picking them up like Steve Irwin are just asking for trouble. Don't go there.


----------



## aussieandproud (May 23, 2007)

Peterc said:


> Sharks will always be an issue in USA, OZ and S.A among other places. They say the highest concentration of sharks in along the Namibian Coast but the water is too cold to swim there. I recon if you swam in those waters, you would be in big trouble.


Sorry to change the subject but thats some pretty impressive photos you've got there Peter - did you take em?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

The US jumps its shark attack rates by holding a major surfing tournament in Daytona Beach, Florida, *during the annual shark migration*. So dumb.


----------



## Peterc (Apr 23, 2007)

> Sorry to change the subject but thats some pretty impressive photos you've got there Peter - did you take em?


Hi there, yes , most of them are cuaght by me, some of the people on there I do not know but the majority are of me and my family. 

Caught some nice sharks around the world, that is how I know about their high population on the Namibian coast.


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

Well, no wonder we lead the world in shark attacks. The questions I got when I said I was moving reminded me of people I've met who thought that everyone in America carried a gun, and that they would see drive-by shootings and stuff every day in New York. Apparently they didn't get the part that the victims of drive-bys are usually innocent bystanders, and if it were really that dangerous they souldn't be visiting at all.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

ok i'm now left to go to my bed with the heebie jeebies - AGAIN!!!

Its those dastardly huntsmen that do it for me!


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Before I moved here, I was nervous about my dog getting bitten by poisonous spiders and snakes in my backyard.

Then I remembered that I am from North Carolina where it's not uncommon to find a copperhead or a rattlesnake in the garden, not to mention trap-door spiders and black widows.

So yeah, it's pretty much six of one, half a dozen of the other with regard to living dangerously 

I also hate to disappoint, but thus far my experience with beasties in Oz has been limited to finding two small spiders in my bathroom and snails crawling up my wall and occasionally eating my mail (that's damn annoying). The biggest pest problem we've had have been ants in the bathroom, easily solved with ant bait. Sorry to destroy the myth


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

ipom said:


> The Eastern Brown is aggressive if challenged.
> 
> The thing is, all snakes are nearly blind, can't move fast and they're deaf.
> 
> ...


Yes the eastern brown can be aggressive... as for the rest of the post... not quite right. Most snakes eyesight can be discribed as average / quite good (easily make out prey at 10-15 feet).The truth is they will feel you coming at a range of about 40 feet due to vibrations. Feezing when you are out of the snakes strike range (about 1 of its body lenght) will lessen the chance of it striking as you are out of range and not posing a threat. Secondly many snakes such as pit vipers, some constrictors and others make use of infra red (heat) detection so freezing is of no use if you ar etrying to blend in with the background. Lastly, they are stone deaf so scream all you want if you are surprised by one, it won't make a bit of difference to the snake... only to your pride!

p.s. the fast aggressive african snake you are probably thinking about is the black mamba. It is territorial, irritable and fast (moves at about 12km/h). It is both aboreal and terrestrial (at home on the ground and in trees) and it also can deliver multiply strikes in a single attack. It also can get to 14ft long and often "stands" with one third of its body raised, thereby almost looking you right in the eye. Scary stuff.
:focus:


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

KellieBrown said:


> According to the snake man Raymond Hoser, snakes are only territorial to one another, in that they don't like each other most of the time.
> They are not territorial to other animals like people.
> They do have a home range, but this they do not "defend" as such, by attacking other animals like humans.
> All snakes, Mambas and Eastern Brown Snakes included will run away from people if they have half a chance. It is pain that makes venomous snakes bite people.
> ...


Kellie,

You are quite right regarding the home range issue, I was merely using a term that others would understand without having to explain what a home range and a territory is. 
Snakes will always try and escape and will only bite as a last resort. The so called "aggressive" species such as the black mamba are more likely to stand their ground if cornered or messed around.
Both TV and anecdotal evidence plays a large part in the mystifying of snakes. Stories of the mamba being able to outrun a horse ans growing to 20ft all aid in the mystry.
I do some demos with other handlers hunyani.co.za so know a little.


----------

